# question on tires



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

OK I've got my ford 841 and I've got turf tires on it now but I want to get some AG tires to put on it. Turf tires seem to get stuck in the least bit muddy places. The question is this I've currently got 13.6x28's on it and was wanting to know what sizes will fit on my center's term I recently got used to. I didn't realize you could just take the rim and tire off will other size rims fit on those centers or is it only 13's ?? Also what sizes can I use period? I'm pretty sure its similar to cars in one respect long as the bolt pattern is the same its a go. I realize it would be easy to go to big and wouldn't look right going to small. So let me pick your brain's on what is possible and whats good/bad.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

oh if this should be in another place please move it


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your rim size should be 12"x28" (12" width x 28" diameter) to properly fit a 13.6x28 tire. You can go one tire size larger (14.9x28) on a 12"x28" rim, but anything beyond that looks obtuse. See first diagram compared to second diagram. 










Below is a tractor tire chart from Miller's tires internet site:

FAQs


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well off to find a 12 x28 rim well 2


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

if it's FWA, tire sizes front and rear are critical.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ford 841 with Elenco conversion.









Ford 841 tractor with Elenco conversion and tracks.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

they look awesome really I'm just wanting to get some AG tires on cause with all the rain we've got half of my lower pasture is waterlogged and with turf tires which are awesome on flat land but not to good on groubd with a layer of loose ormuddy ground on top


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

my biggest problem is funds 
most of the stuff I get by bartering. It's not that I'm completely broke but on limited funds, something I've had to get used to especially since I was forced into retiring


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd do a little searching for tire/wheel combinations on tractor salvage sites. I think your wheels were used from the 9N right on up through the hundred series at least.


----------

